# RATTLER and Bull snake didn't take my own advice



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep walked around the corner of the Jeep the other day and laying (or is it lieing) right below the drivers door is this fellow. Now snakes don't bother me a whole bunch if I see them quick enough but I come arond the back of the Jeep and he LIT UP. 

Now I know in my vid I said take your time, control your breathin and slowly mush a shot  Well I follwoed none of my advice I yelled at Rebecca to get the gun, at the dogs to stay and get back then it dawned on me I had the Kodak and sort of mushed a  shot. As you might be able to tell the shot ain't that clear (even after some photoshop) but I just couldn't seem to slow down my heart rate to get a clear pic of him being a bit upset at me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Good pic, even if you are rattled (no pun intended ). Is that what they call a Pacific rattler, Mike? And how long is this critter?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 24, 2011)

Even after a load of bird shot out of the Ruger I still didn't get that great of a shot so once again some PS to inhance it a bit.  Just couldn't seem to slow my heart rate down after only being a couple of steps from him when I rounded the corner of the Jeep but then again this is my favorite shot of a Rattler


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Man, that bad boy was upset posing like that. His skin looks dull like it's about to start shedding and that gets them ill tempered too.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good pic, even if you are rattled (no pun intended ). Is that what they call a Pacific rattler, Mike? And how long is this critter?


 

Nic pun intended I was and I'll admit it he RATTLED the heck out of me   me and the dogs were way to close and it took a good amount of YELLIN at Chase (he thinks he's Billy bad butt at anything in his yard) to get him to back off and leave it alone,  think I was more worried about the dogs then myself. Yea I'm pretty sure it's what's called a Pacific Rattler but now he's just DEAD PM comeing your way about tanning one hope you don't mind?

Anyways today I got a chance to redeem  myself and shoot a Bullsnake then help him off the road so someone else wounldn't make him a flat spot out of him   Funny how when you see them and are expecting them they don't spook ya as much 

Oh and about 2 maybe 2-1/2 ft long


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 24, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Man, that bad boy was upset posing like that. His skin looks dull like it's about to start shedding and that gets them ill tempered too.


 

Luk  he was right upset and even took a strike at me even though I was LUCKALY way out of his range. Once again I found out and OLD MAN can move pretty darn fast when need be  BACKWARDS )clap:


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 24, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Luk  he was right upset and even took a strike at me even though I was LUCKALY way out of his range. Once again I found out and OLD MAN can move pretty darn fast when need be  BACKWARDS )clap:



I'm glad for you  I know to well how those things will unerve you. Pretty bull snake.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 24, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm glad for you  I know to well how those things will unerve you. Pretty bull snake.


 
Luk unerve? can you say almost needed a change of shorts I like the Bullsnakes not sure if it's true or not but I heard they eat baby Rattlers so that makes them a friend of mine I even got Rebecca getting out to shoot pics of them then hearding them off the road so they won't get runover 

Mike


----------



## carver (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking forward to something cool coming from that skin Mike.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 24, 2011)

Mike!!!!

Last week the toilet shot!  This week the soiled britches! 

I hope this isn't a trend beginning!



Oh - nice mushin' by the way!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 24, 2011)

That will definitely kick the ol blood pump into high gear.  I think you did pretty darn good with that first shot especially since I'm pretty sure the Kodak doesn't have image stabilization in it.  Glad you got everyone away from that critter.

Great bull snake capture.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice shootin Mike!The bull snake is super clear!


----------

